

Google App Engine - New Pricing Official FAQ - vanni
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/google-appengine/ob-kMuDAAqc/mubYmfdpkXMJ

======
thetrumanshow
Yeah, that post told me nothing about much I can expect my out-of-pocket to
change... which is all I am really interested in knowing at this point.

It would be helpful if, before go-live, they allowed you to simulate the
execution of your app under the new pricing framework to see how much it was
going to cost. I don't want a big surprise the day of launch.

~~~
chrisfarms
They did say they would be sending out sample invoices under the new model
when they are closer to the changeover.

>We will be providing our customers samples of their new bills before the new
pricing model is launched so that they will be able to see what will be
changing.

------
nickmilon
IMHO this is a sisyphean task, new policy has opened Pandora's box with
questions popping up from it in a much faster rate that can be answered.

